# ATO tries to recover JobKeeper payments from migrant workers



## SydSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

ATO tells Uber driver to apply for JobKeeper, then demands he repay almost $30k


A number of migrant workers are being told they should never have received the payments and the tax office wants the money back.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Imagine trying to get the money back 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Siegex (Jul 7, 2021)

They'll just "Print" more money.

Problem solved


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

SydSlave said:


> ATO tells Uber driver to apply for JobKeeper, then demands he repay almost $30k
> 
> 
> A number of migrant workers are being told they should never have received the payments and the tax office wants the money back.
> ...


Don't know as how they can mess this up . The public servants who were dealing with this should all be fire or they should pay it back with their own money . In communist china they execute incompetent Public servant .


----------



## SydSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

Icecool said:


> Don't know as how they can mess this up . The public servants who were dealing with this should all be fire or they should pay it back with their own money . In communist china they execute incompetent Public servant .


Do you think China is wrong for doing so ? 🤣 I'm guessing you think cutting people's hands off for stealing makes sense too


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

SydSlave said:


> Do you think China is wrong for doing so ? 🤣 I'm guessing you think cutting people's hands off for stealing makes sense too


No we talking about decipline not penalties. All our public servants are a blaggers. Don't you just hate them .They Are incompetent and don't take any responsity for their mistakes .This Is becuase they work for the BS government . If a Private person or a firm dose this mistake the government will make them pay . Have you read the story a great Ancient chinese army general name Sun Tzu. The king ask him to train a group of women with his concubines as the leader . The group of women disobey him and didn't took him seriously . Sun Tzu using his power as the commander killed the 2 concubines . After that the whole group of women become a formiable army . Its call kill one to warn a thousand .


----------



## SydSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

Icecool said:


> No we talking about decipline not penalties. All our public servants are a blaggers. Don't you just hate them .They Are incompetent and don't take any responsity for their mistakes .This Is becuase they work for the BS government . If a Private person or a firm dose this mistake the government will make them pay . Have you read the story a great Ancient chinese army general name Sun Tzu. The king ask him to train a group of women with his concubines as the leader . The group of women disobey him and didn't took him seriously . Sun Tzu using his power as the commander killed the 2 concubines . After that the whole group of women become a formiable army . Its call kill one to warn a thousand .


🤣 So you wrote a whole essay instead of just saying yes or no


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

SydSlave said:


> ATO tells Uber driver to apply for JobKeeper, then demands he repay almost $30k
> 
> 
> A number of migrant workers are being told they should never have received the payments and the tax office wants the money back.
> ...


What rubbish - they got caught... To quote the article: "he was crying, he didn't speak English, didn't read..." Looooollll... How do they do uber If they don't speak English or read etc...?


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

After two reviews the ATO agreed to exercise their discretion, meaning Mr Jaber no longer had to pay back any of the JobKeeper funding he received.

Jabber is one lucky sob


----------

